# Songwriter Jerry Leiber Dies at 78



## itywltmt

wrote 'Hound Dog,' 'Stand by Me,' 'Jailhouse Rock' and more with partner Mike Stoller
Sad day indeed:
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/source-songwriter-jerry-leiber-dies-at-78-20110822
http://www.cashboxmagazine.com/news545.html


----------



## complainer

"Is That All There Is?" by Peggy Lee was one of my mother's favorite songs. I didn't realize it was Lieber/Stoller.


----------

